# New To Me Ammo Source-Wolf Gold 223 $300 Shipped In PA120 Can



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been hearing good things about the Ammo and the Seller

223 Remington (5.56x45mm) 55 gr FMJ Wolf Gold Ammo Case (1000rds IN A PA120 AMMO CAN)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not bad at all, but it's out of stock. I'll keep the link ! Thanks !


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It was in stock when I posted the link
I didn't need to order any.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe it was OOS, I had to disable some adblocking to start the checkout process and then I found the email notification tab


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd buy it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Target Sports USA always has that in stock for $299 with free shipping. What makes this deal sweeter is the free can.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've gotten this from a few sources....about the same price. It's usually free shipping or free ammo can. UPS really loses its back side when I order in NV. 

In case anyone was equating "wolf" as a brand to other less expensive steel case material they sale this stuff is more than adequate for practice, training and plinking. I shoot three different ARs and the last 1500 rounds fired in the last six months were all this. I went 220 rounds thru a polymer lower / palmetto cheap upper without a hiccup. I wanted to keep going but felt like I was going broke to find the guns breaking point.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'd buy it.


Before Sandy I was buying PMC for that price...

*Rancher*


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got Wolf Gold in 8 mm Mauser. It's the good stuff.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying 1500 pieces of Wolf 223 REM Brass for $80 shipped

6 cents eash ,shipped


----------

